# Sony Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum 10



## Kamener (23. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir die Demo vom oben genannten Programm besorgt.
Ein Avi importiert (soll mal eine DVD werden).
Jetzt suche ich nach der Funktion "Kapitel einfügen".
Kann leider nichts finden.
Wäre schön wenn jemand etwas wüsste.
Grüße Kamener


----------



## darkframe (25. August 2010)

Hi,

ich habe zwar Vegas Pro, denke mir aber, dass es in Movie Studio ähnlich abläuft. In Movie Studio fügst Du an den gewünschten Stellen Marker hinzu. Wenn Du dann das Video renderst, aktivierst Du im Renderdialog die Option, die Marker mitauszugeben (verwende am besten eine der Standardvorlagen für DVD Architect). Für die eigentliche DVD-Erstellung nutzt Du dann DVD Architect Studio und lädst dort Dein Video. Das Programm erkennt die Marker dann als Kapitelpunkte.

Noch ein Tip: Üblicherweise rendert man aus Movie Studio Video und Ton in jeweils getrennte Dateien. In DVD Architect Studio lädst Du dann nur den Videoteil. Die Audiodatei wird automatisch hinzugeladen, sofern sie - bis auf die Dateiendung natürlich - den gleichen Namen wie die Videodatei hat.


----------



## Kamener (25. August 2010)

hallo darkframe,
danke für die hilfe. aber ich denke ich bleibe bei nero vision.
grüße kamener


----------

